# Mac Compatible Blu-ray Burner?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Does such a burner exist for the Mac? I want to back up my growing Blu-ray movie library. Is there a way to rip and burn Blu-ray using a Mac? I know Toast 10 says it can burn Blu-ray disks.

I assume such a burner would connect via Firewire or USB, but my searches have only turned up burners that are not Mac compatible. And while MTR will rip DVDs is there a program to rip Blu-ray?


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I use this to back up my own shot video, not copyrighted Blu-Rays though. It connects via, USB and E-Sata. I'm not aware of a Mac program that rips Blu-Rays yet, there are some for PC.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i don't think there's a really great solution for what you want to do in OS X (since apple refuses to support bluray)

If you use boot camp to use some windows software you'll have more options.

I think Toast for OS X can actually burn BluRays, but without the ability to rip protected Blurays that won't really helkp you.

There is this free software :

MakeMKV - Make MKV from Blu-ray and DVD

which will rip a bluray to MKV, which you can then play on your mac. I don't think that's what you're looking for, but it does allow you to have some kind of back up for your movies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks guys. I do have Windows available to rip if necessary, but I still cannot find a burner that is Mac compatible in case Mac ever decides to support Blu-ray. I would hate to buy a Windows only burner and then find out Mac supports BR in the future.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

OWC external burner with Toast Titanium Pro (available at select Canadian sources as well)

OWC Mercury Pro 8X Blu-Ray Burner+SuperMul... (MRF8UEBDW8T) at OWC
and 
OWC Mercury Pro 12X Blu-Ray+SuperDrive Bu... (MRF8BDSD12XT) at OWC

However, no guarantees about burning copies of commercial BR media.


----------



## hsia12210 (Nov 11, 2009)

i-rui said:


> i don't think there's a really great solution for what you want to do in OS X (since apple refuses to support bluray)
> 
> If you use boot camp to use some windows software you'll have more options.
> 
> ...


Makemkv? I dont think so, 
the limitations:
read Blu-ray discs selectively only, some are, and some are not.
output MKV files only.
sometimes there are audio and video out of sync issues.
without preview window.
unable to resize. 

for ripping Blu-ray disc on mac I use PavTube Blu-ray ripper,
It is a powerful tool specially designed for Mac users to rip, convert, backup and edit both Blu-ray and DVD movies. The ripper could remove all the protections of Blu-ray and DVD movies , back up the movies to hard drive, the lastest updates improved the program to support Blu-ray subtitle and Dolby TrueHD audio codec and you are allowed to customize and save your own profile settings. Even 7.1 channels is available. 
I like it! :clap:


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

hsia12210 said:


> Makemkv? I dont think so,
> the limitations:
> read Blu-ray discs selectively only, some are, and some are not.
> output MKV files only.
> ...


program doesn't handle BD+ protected discs, so it doesn't rip everything.
your best bet is still bootcamp or vmware and Anydvd HD. There were rumors that Slysoft was going to make a Mac version, but no word on that.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

SINC said:


> Thanks guys. I do have Windows available to rip if necessary, but I still cannot find a burner that is Mac compatible in case Mac ever decides to support Blu-ray. I would hate to buy a Windows only burner and then find out Mac supports BR in the future.


I highly doubt Apple will every support Blu-Ray. So go ahead and get a Windows burner.

The reason I think its NEVER going to happen??

Apple doesn't play nice with others when they are competing.

What I mean is . . . Blu-Ray is made by SONY and sold all over the country in actual stores. . . Now that you can buy movies from iTunes do you think Apple is going to give you a way to walk into a store and buy a movie and come home and play it on your computer? Thats just self defeating . . . 

Yeah, I know that iTunes has been able to rip cds from the stores so why not movies?
Well . . . its because when they started selling iPods no one wanted to buy their music online yet (and we already had piles of CDs that we were not going to repurchase). . . Now that were used to just getting our music off iTunes people would not be happy if they took that option away from us but rest assured Apple would if they could. 

But if they never allow Blu-Ray on Mac at all they can always play the "We never said we would support Blu-Ray" card and customers can't really complain. People were already getting video off iTunes before Blu-Ray took off. So they'll never let a competing format get any ground.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Apple will have to cave in and support BR at some point in the game, no matter how much of a "bag of hurt" it is for them to do so.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If Apple fails to support Blu-ray in the future, they will lose a lot of business selling computers. Including mine.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

(Any kind of) DVDs are dying a slow, but sure death. In five years, 85% of all video will come from the 'net and guess who is ready now...


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> (Any kind of) DVDs are dying a slow, but sure death. In five years, 85% of all video will come from the 'net and guess who is ready now...


Exactly what I was thinking. 

Apple's thinking is, "You already have a iTunes account, and an Apple TV. Why do you need a blu-ray player?"

Its a good business move if you ask me!!

So I'm sticking to my NEVER GONNA HAPPEN thinking!

Just look at the Macbook air. It already doesn't have an Optical drive. And look at how well netbooks are selling. No one seems to miss Optical drives in them. 

Now I actually use my optical drive, I burn alot of DVDs. But take my girlfriend for instance. She uses her macbook to surf the web (facebook, hotmail) and thats pretty much it. Shes had it for about 1 year now.

Last week I brought over a couple of blank disks to backup her photos and just out of curiosity I asked "When is the last time you used your DVD drive?" Guess what her answer was! "NEVER!"


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> (Any kind of) DVDs are dying a slow, but sure death. In five years, 85% of all video will come from the 'net and guess who is ready now...


I sincerely doubt that. DVDs are dying a slow death because it's being eroded by Blu-Ray, TV On-Demand, and internet downloads.

But until we see an out-of-box media solution for your TV that doesn't require some sort of custom rig (and is reasonably priced), along with betterbroadband caps and speeds you won't be getting me (or the rest of the general population) purchasing content on the web exclusively. And it definitely won't be 85%.

AppleTV isn't exactly flying off the shelves. :heybaby:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

thegoat54 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Apple's thinking is, "You already have a iTunes account, and an Apple TV. Why do you need a blu-ray player?"
> 
> ...


I use my Blu-Ray player every day.

It costs less to get Blu-Ray movies; doesn't blow my bandwidth cap; I don't wast money on backups for my 150+ library; and my BR player cost far less than a Macbook and doesn't need special cables to connect to my HD TV.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Guys I agree with you all.

I'm for physical formats. I like DVDs. I like Blu-ray. That still doesn't change the fact that Apple is pushing not to include it in their OS for the reasons stated above.

Just look at the facts . . . Blu-Ray has been around long enough now. Why no support yet? Its either that Apple is extremely lazy in adding support OR they dont want to add support. 

In my opinion its the second reason. Doesn't mean I like it. I just think Apple wants us to download from iTunes rather than going to the store and buying Blu-Rays.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

We're going WAY off topic but...

I think digital downloads will definitely grow, but here in north america they will never be the dominate format until the bandwidth infrastructure is totally revamped.

If that was to happen (if fibre lines are finally installed in major urban centres) then digital content might approach 60-70% but it would NEVER replace physical media (and for now that appears to be disc based) for A/V enthusiasts because the size of the movie (in 1080p with dolby/dts hd sound) is HUGE and DLing and storing them on a hard drive will become restrictive.

In 10 years when 4k becomes the standard the data needed will quadruple. Yes, hard drives will also increase in size, but i still think home theatre geeks will prefer and want the best quality product on disc.

And i also agree with the goat. the itunes store is what is holding back apple embracing blu-ray (and thats unfortunate)


----------



## hsia12210 (Nov 11, 2009)

jeepguy said:


> program doesn't handle BD+ protected discs, so it doesn't rip everything.
> your best bet is still bootcamp or vmware and Anydvd HD. There were rumors that Slysoft was going to make a Mac version, but no word on that.


no, you wrong,
this Blu-ray Ripper is an independent DVD and Blu-Ray ripper, which is capable of removing all sorts of DVD and Blu-ray protections, without the support of third party software, *including CSS protections, BD+, AACS protections, even MKB Version >10 is supported as well. *:lmao:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm in a quandry. I want an HD digital version of the Vancouver Olympic Opening Ceremonies but I am reluctant to buy the CTV Bluray box set because is costs $80 and I don't have a Bluray player. On iTunes, only the SD version is available for $1.99 iTunes Store - Opening and Closing Ceremonies - Opening and Closing Ceremonies

NBC is no better, simply offering a DVD box set or SD on iTunes USA.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ...
Apple doesn't play nice with others when they are competing.

What I mean is . . . Blu-Ray is made by SONY and sold all over the country in actual stores ..."

You do know that Apple contracted with SONY to build all the original Apple Powerbooks, right? And that SONY made all the floppy drives used in Macs? And that Apple was the first computer company to support the [Sony/Phillips] CD and the first to put CD-ROM drives into a computer?

Apple doesn't "hate" SONY, anymore than they hate AZUS, who are a contract Apple manufacturer, despite selling their own line of notebooks.

Apple may or may not support Blu-Ray in the future, but you can bet that whatever their decision is, they're making it for a reason; they don't do anything without a reason. Just because that reason is not obvious, does not mean it's simply because Apple is stubborn or doesn't like some company. That's not how business works.

hsia12210:

PavTube Blu-ray ripper might be a good piece of SW or not, but that website is downright scary. My hackles went up poking around there. Might be fine, but it has all the stuff I avoid, and none of the things I look for. I personally would not buy from this company, based on the website.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

I never said they hated Sony, and they won't support Blu-Ray just because . . .

My point is that there is a format war between them right now (Digital Download VS Blu-Ray). The fact that they contracted Sony to make them batteries or whatever doesn't matter. 

The difference is Apple contracted Sony to make them a product that Apple could sell and thus both companies made a profit off of. 

But Apple supporting Blu-Ray does nothing but hinder Apple's iTunes format. If they let you go out and buy a Blu-Ray at the store and play it on your Mac thats 1 less sale from the iTunes store.

Also Apple would have to pay Sony for the rights to use Blu-Ray technology in their computers. This makes things even worse for you guys holding out. 

Yes. I know that if they support Blu-Ray more people might want to buy a Mac and that would in turn make Apple more money. But iTunes just had its 10 BILLIONTH sale. Imagine how much money that means if iTunes becomes the standard way to get your movies in the future. Its already happened for music, so Apple has their eyes on that prize.

You think Apple is going to help Sony sell Blu-Ray movies when they just sold their 10 BILLIONTH iTunes download? 

To quote you this time:



gordguide said:


> That's not how business works.


So I said it before, and I'll say it again. Go ahead and get your Windows compatible blu-ray drive. Because its not going to happen for Mac.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

thegoat54 said:


> But Apple supporting Blu-Ray does nothing but hinder Apple's iTunes format. If they let you go out and buy a Blu-Ray at the store and play it on your Mac thats 1 less sale from the iTunes store.


So in that same argument do you think that Apple are going to stop supporting DVD and CDROM as well? Apple doesn't *currently* support BluRay because of licensing hassles. It's not a grand scheme by Apple to prevent users from using any types of media besides what they deliver with the ITMS. 

Apple can't even come close to delivering even CD quality audio from their store, let alone BluRay quality video. Not everyone buys from the ITMS either ... I buy the odd music from there now strictly for the convenience factor (the audio quality is still nothing special), and I buy _zero_ video from them due to the DRM lock-in and poor quality of both the audio and video in their movie offerings. I'm not alone in this either. 

Unless Apple has plans of delivering CD quality (or preferably better) audio and/or super high bitrate video (40MB/s +) with proper DTS (or better) soundtracks then your argument makes little sense.

Please take off your tinfoil hat. We'll never need more than 640k of memory either, right?


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Licensing hassles?

booo hooo. A gigantic corporation can't figure out how to get in touch with Sony to acquire the rights to a technology that Sony would love to sell them. 

So what your saying is Apple is just lazy, they'll get around to it when they feel like it. 

No, they'll never stop supporting media like CDs and DVDs. That format war is over, those have been around long before the iTunes store. 

But I wouldn't hold your breath for CD quality sound either. Most people don't care. iTunes is the biggest music seller in North America now. Noone sells more music than iTunes. 

Therefore, people just don't care.


----------

